# Va Distance Record



## demonfish (Mar 31, 2002)

I WAS JUST CURIOUS AS TO WHO HOLDS THE RECORD CASTING DISTANCE FOR VIRGINIA. I'M ALMOST CERTIN THAT BILL KENNEDY WAS THE HOLDER AT 761 BUT WITH ALL THE NEW CASTERS AND THE PROGRESS SOME OF THE OTHERS HAVE MADE THIS MARK HAS PROBABLY BEEN BROKEN BY NOW. ANYONE HAVE ANY FEED BACK ON THIS???


----------



## Billr (May 26, 2002)

billy kennedy is one of three usa casters to hit 800 ft. it was an even 800 or 804. hector hernandez at 816, and big lou at 821.67. lou also cleared the astrodome. i think the next to do it will be roland johnson or tommy farmer. possibly david perez.


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

Is there any definitive list of US casting records ?

I know that Danny Moeskops cast 840'in Baytown, Texas '98 with 175gm/0.35mm. (I know that Danny isn't an American).

Led.


----------



## Billr (May 26, 2002)

thanks Andy. you put me on the ropes with that one. i don't know if anyone has a record. possibly joe moore. my answer may be assuming he meant a record for virginians. as for casters from other countries, i know that neil[blackbeard] has also done betterthan 800 here in the usa. now that i have tried to squirm out of that one, how are things with you. hope you can make it again this year. i couldn't be at the clinic last year because of surgery, but i am back to my old self. i did come to crisfield on sat. to see you boys and was amazed to see all the good casters.


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

Bill,

You must have overloked me or else your post would have been different - LOL

It's funny that there isn't a definitive list of records to be seen.  

I know that the UKSF list a little difficult to read, but atleast they are available.  (I'm not knocking you Bob S.)

Perhaps you're right and Joe does have THE list.

Catch you all later - Led.


----------



## bob (Jan 26, 2001)

*records*

Mr. Miller,
You said the right word [AVAILABLE] I am getting a list together as we speak from those who know most of the records.
I can't post records that are word of mouth and change each time I hear them. Anyone that know the state records should get them to me. I have N.C. Va and Md. I have everything Joe Moore had so lets not get him excited. All distances from all Sportcast event will be recorded from 2003 on. 
We will have a record page established before the end of this year on the Sportcast board that will be as acurate as possiable. If things need changing we will do so as new info comes in.

Thank you
Bob Sales
Dir. Sportcast USA

The Mr. Miller!!!!!! Just a joke.
ps
You guys want a new Va. record just keep watching Rolland Johnson.


----------



## demonfish (Mar 31, 2002)

i think my question was some what answered. i guess there isn't a list of records avainable as of yet. 

bob i think it would be great if you could get a list of records together including the state the caster was from which would give that caster an individual state record to hang on to. not to mention the fact that we would all be better informed.

thanks all of you for the information.


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

My Honourable Mr Sales,

I do beleive that the 125gm records would be an easy one to start with.  

Being the 'head honcho' of a national organisation isn't easy, and I for one do not envy your position. 

You are on a road to nowhere, each way you turn someone somewhere will try and kick you for something that you have little to no control over. 

I take my hat off to you for doing a job that consumes a lot of time and energy for no reward apart for the satisfaction that you are trying your best for the pleasure fo others on Zero pay.

My suggestion is simple, the next person who takes a swipe or snipes at you, ask them one simple question - 
Could they do bettter ? I think not.

So lets give Mafia Bob and round of applause.  

Your friend from accross the pond - Led.


----------



## demonfish (Mar 31, 2002)

BRAVO, LED, BRAVO, WELL SAID.


----------



## Billr (May 26, 2002)

cool it andy. you'll give him a big head. see you tomorrow bob.


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*mafia bob...&jimmy crack corn*

bob, i for one often wondered why you did not get more praise. it now sounds like the tide has changed and mafia bob is finally getting his due. bravo.

jimmy, the last of the corn you brought to the last tournament finally made it to my dinner table. thanks buddy.


----------



## bob (Jan 26, 2001)

*state records*

With much thanks the the N.E.C.C. I now have all the state champions for each state that has had a caster in our regional tournaments this year.
Thank you
Bob S


----------



## bob (Jan 26, 2001)

*thanks*

Thanks to everyone for the support. It is greatly appreciated
Andy
We all hope to see you on this side of the pond again soon.
For you to take time to give the help and support to so many on this and other boards shows exactly what a gentlemen and friend you are to each of us. 
When we hear that your wife is well and healty again is the day we will all celibrate together. Thats what it's all about.
Bob S


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

Bob,

Recovery is slow and long, however - casting is something that we all enjoy  

I'll hold you to that drink and I'll be back over to help one day soon.

Led.


----------



## Billr (May 26, 2002)

andy. the wife comes first. when she's well, put it up here and we'll all celebrate.


----------



## peter thain (Aug 26, 2002)

if your putting a list together bob dont forget the guy who still holds the 4oz record with a cast of 810ft 5 inches set way back in 1955!

august 'primo' livenais

regards peter


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

Bob,

Don't forget Danny's massive 840' - 175gm/0.35mm Off the Ground. (Texas '98).

Awesome cast & jolly nice chap.

Led.


----------

